# River Flows Information



## Grandpa D

If you have a link to river flow information, please post it here.


----------



## kochanut

*Re: Where To Get River Flows Info*

http://ut.water.usgs.gov/

for starters


----------



## walter sobchak

*Re: Where To Get River Flows Info*

this is the page on kochanut's site that i use: 
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/ut/nwis/current/?type=flow


----------



## doody

*Re: Where To Get River Flows Info*

This is a good link, I check it before every trip to the Provo.

http://www.cuwcd.com/operations/currentdata.htm


----------



## dougtee

*Re: Where To Get River Flows Info*

riverbum.com/streamflow


----------



## doody

Went up to the Middle Provo on Saturday, April 1st BEFORE CHECKING THE FLOWS and was disappointed to see the flows had doubled. Currently running at 600+.


----------



## jsfano

Im still new/learning river fishing. What would be the ideal range of water flow for good fishing?


----------



## trout bum

It really depends on the river you are fishing. Bigger rivers can handle higher flows. For example I fish the ogden river alot and on the section I fish if the flows get much more than 110cfs I cant wade the section I like. If it gets much lower the fish aren't where I usually find them. High flows doesnt mean a river cant be good though(to an extent). In high flows, fish the slack water and the edges. Fish dont like to be out in that big water anymore than we do. There are general rules however. Really high flows and fluctuating flows can put the fish down. Low flows can make them skittish and requires you to be more stealthy. I think with experience you learn at what level certain rivers are good and what level they are not. Thats how I see it anyways. Hope this helps.

T.B


----------



## jsfano

I mostly fish the lower Provo. I cant wait to get out there. Thanks for the information. It is very helpful.


----------



## benjicunney

It completely depends on the river. High Flows can be frustrating during the spring; but it doesn't always mean that the fishing isn't good. It really depends on the fishery. The provo can still be good at high flows. I would focus a bit more in the deep holes where the water flow has created the hole. The pocket water can sometimes be ruined by the fast flows.


----------



## benjicunney

It completely depends on the river. High Flows can be frustrating during the spring; but it doesn't always mean that the fishing isn't good. It really depends on the fishery. The provo can still be good at high flows. I would focus a bit more in the deep holes where the water flow has created the hole. The pocket water can sometimes be ruined by the fast flows.


----------



## Ifish

crystallan said:


> STARTERS
> 
> discount coach outlet
> office 2010
> office professional plus 2010


Hi Crystallan - Welcome to the forum! Thanks for the spam!


----------



## Grandpa D

Crystallan is no longer with us.


----------



## FC2Tuber

Any updates on the Provo flows... Middle if possible?


----------



## stupiddog

http://www.pacificorp.com/es/hydro/hl/wr/br/bgd.html

Stream flows for the Black Canyon below the Grace dam and the Oneida Narrows below the Oneida dam.


----------

